
Is There a Link Between Video Games and Violence? - HNLurker2
https://learningenglish.voanews.com/a/is-there-a-link-between-video-games-and-violence-/5031446.html
======
joeblow9999
study after study has been conducted on this. the answer is a clear 'no'

